# Lighting for Low Tech Planted Tank



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

The link you have is for a 48 inch light, you need 20 inches. If it were me I would keep the light you have and invest in ferts instead, you will get better growth that way. If you must upgrade your lights, a couple CFLs will do great as well, likely the cheapest option as well.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Ferts do nothing but cause algae if there is not enough light for the plants to use them up...


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The regular dome brooder lamp with a 13W CFL bulb is likely the best 10g light.
It will raise the light level that you have some what. The 10.5" one is better for this.
The slower growing plants that you have can take longer to gather nutrients from the water. They can get by on the fish waste nutrients if they were the only plants in there.
But the Anacharis and Wisteria use larger amounts of Potassium than the other plants do. Not sure where the Vals fit in there. But you really don't have that much plants that
can use much added ferts beyond a small amount. Osmocote+ can fill in that gap easily.
Just use ONLY two or three beads of it in there. Place it where you can see it on top
of the gravel in the front, but where the current will flow across it. They say it last "up to" 6 months, but just watch for it to turn from that greenish/yellowish color to a 
translucent looking color. It is used up then.
You have enough light now. But that brooder lamp will improve the level.
So I'd just do the Osmocote+ for a month or so before you spend unnecessarily.


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

He may have low light, but he does have enough to grow the plants he has. Your saying that there would be zero benefit from ferts? Highly unlikely. Fish waste provides a very small portion of the nutrients plants use. At the very least a small amount of micro dosing would be of great use. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ativin (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses.

Timmy and Raymond,
It sounds like I can pass on upgrading the lights, or at least pass on the LED light fixtures. I've heard that the fluorescent tubes should be replaced every year if growing plants (I don't though due to cost); does the same apply to CFLs? Would the 5000k LED bulbs sold at the hardware store work as a suitable replacement, or is the color temperature too far off?

sohankpatel,
Do you recommend I upgrade my light, or are you just advising against the use of fertilizers with my current light?

Raymond,
Are you referring to the dome metal lights that they sell at the hardware store?

Thank you all again.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

"_I've heard that the fluorescent tubes should be replaced every year if growing plants (I don't though due to cost); does the same apply to CFLs?_"

YES. CFLs are fluorescent bulbs, just shaped differently. 

"_Would the 5000k LED bulbs sold at the hardware store work as a suitable replacement, or is the color temperature too far off?_"

These would work quite well. I use a 9-Watt 5000K LED bulb in a desk lamp for a five-gallon bubble bowl. It is one of my nicest tanks for growth and has no algae. 

Whether you use cool white or daylight bulbs, the plants will grow as long as it is intense enough. If you're ok with yellowish light, even the 2700K or 3000K work fine too.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Designers Edge 10-1/2 in. Brooder Lamp with Hang Hook-0165 - The Home Depot
You can hang it from a bookshelf bracket placed on the wall behind the tank.
Can be spray painted on the outside also.


----------



## Ativin (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Daisy Mae and Raymond for the additional info.

I don't think the dome brooder lamp would work for where I have the tank, so I would have a get one of the 2-bulb fixtures. Would 2 of the 9-watt 5000k LED bulbs be too much light for my setup?

Thanks again!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

You'd likely be ok with 2x 9-watt LEDs in that 10-gallon. 

Just start with 6-8 hours max, see how it goes after a month, then go from there. If you're getting algae pretty early on, back it off right away to less hours per day.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got a stingray on a 20 gallon high, and it does well with lower light plants.


----------

